# NGD Ibanez Universe 1990 UV7Bk Greendot



## JP Universe (Nov 9, 2010)

Bought this one from Rich Harris. Played amazingly out of the box and feels like (and looks like) brand new, the top is very clean. This one has the edge trem and an early serial number.....

Now my number 1 guitar, this baby has an aura about it that I can't explain, i've already written some cool stuff with it and learnt where the slime lives and Lie by DT (this is a must if you buy one of these . 

The square heel was not an issue at all and the neck feels super thin, this was made for shredding, perfect!!!!!. I finally got there Jym!


----------



## JamesM (Nov 9, 2010)

I'll never be able to get into these guitars, but grats man! And SICK sleeve.

And that case is so awesome.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats!

That's REALLY clean for a 90'.


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats on getting an extremely minty Edge equipped UV7BK - that's the cleanest I've ever seen an Edge7 trem.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 9, 2010)

jeebus maing, that is ACE! i saw that go "on hold". so what do you think? is it everything i said?


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats buddy. Welcome to the universe green dot club.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 9, 2010)

congrats on owning the universe now!!! jymellis has got a thread dedicated to the universe, you see god an chit

nice tatoo too btw


----------



## yellowv (Nov 9, 2010)

Man thats clean. Still one of my all time favorite guitars. Congrats. Never give that thing up.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 9, 2010)

Easily my favorite production Ibby. Bonus points for learning Where the Slime lives!!


----------



## TruckstopChuckie (Nov 9, 2010)

Happy new yea... guitar day!

Nice guitar and cool full sleeve


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Nov 9, 2010)

gorgeous ibby. 
congrats dude! 

and my aunt has the same carpet as you!  (the pic with the headstock)


----------



## Seventary (Nov 9, 2010)

What's to be said. It's a UV. Can't beat it. UV's rule. Congrats, man!!


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Nov 9, 2010)

If it would have a sculpted joint and a ebony fretboard it would be my next guitar for sure


----------



## leandroab (Nov 9, 2010)

I want a fucking green dot SO FUCKING BAD!


----------



## OwenD (Nov 9, 2010)

Every time I see one of those it makes reminds me of Morbid Angel - Where the Slime Live...
Trey plays one in the video.


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 9, 2010)

jymellis said:


> jeebus maing, that is ACE! i saw that go "on hold". so what do you think? is it everything i said?



 everything and more........ I don't know why Rich said it was "on hold". it hit Australia Customs on the 19/10.

By the way he was great to deal with, fast response. The guitar arrived far better than I expected. I had been gassing for it so hard, i was reading all the fan boys comments on jemsite about Rich . If I get another Ibanez guitar in the future (if...... WTF am I saying) WHEN I get my next Ibanez guitar I will be getting it from Rich again. Maybe a 90th jem or Petrucci?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 9, 2010)

I've had GAS since I played a rare one in the UK in 90/91.....huge congratulations fella


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 9, 2010)

Awesome, mate!


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 9, 2010)

Petrucci, Thordendal and Azagthoth........ need I say more?

Also I think this is a sig model by Steve Vai


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 9, 2010)

Gorgeous guitar dude! I am very very jealous! (Green with envy infact, arf arf arf!! *cough* err hmm..... ) 

I love them, def the best universe imo


----------



## Goatchrist (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats dude! The case is sexy too! 
Where the slime live rules!!


----------



## jymellis (Nov 9, 2010)

JP Universe said:


> WHEN I get my next Ibanez guitar I will be getting it from Rich again. Maybe a 90th jem or Petrucci?


 
let me introduce you to the 1988-1992 ibanez jem 777vbk







this is one of the last on my list of "must have" guitars. other 2 arent nearly as important lol.


----------



## White Cluster (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats.
Love these guitars yet every time I see one I wonder why I don't own one.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats, that thing looks awesome 

And coming from Rich you know the setup and fretwork is killer


----------



## Whitestrat (Nov 9, 2010)

That UV and the JEM are killer looking!!!!


----------



## kmanick (Nov 9, 2010)

Congrats!
that thing looks really clean.
How's rich's "famous setup" feel?
I've heard great things about it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 9, 2010)

jymellis said:


> let me introduce you to the 1988-1992 ibanez jem 777vbk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GAS ignited, god damnit


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 10, 2010)

kmanick said:


> Congrats!
> that thing looks really clean.
> How's rich's "famous setup" feel?
> I've heard great things about it.




Felt great, I literally picked up the guitar out of the case and it was in tune lol.... the best thing is that you choose your string preference and action height and it arrives exactly as you wanted it. Instead of getting your guitar and be like "yeah it's alright but I need to do adjust this, put new strings on, do this" etc you get it, pick it up and it is everything your heart desires


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 10, 2010)

jymellis said:


> let me introduce you to the 1988-1992 ibanez jem 777vbk
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh yeah I've seen these, I don't think I would buy one though. Essentially it's Just a 6 string version of the UV with a monkey grip and vines. I can't justify 2k + for one of these....... actually, I think I might sell some old crap guitars and get a cheap RG 550/570 and put on a sticker vine inlay, would only cost me like 400 bucks and keep my gas under control .... I need to start saving for a house!!!! No more 2k guitars!!!!


----------



## arsonist (Nov 10, 2010)

beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loktide (Nov 10, 2010)

congrats 

i'd love to own one of these one day. you seem to have found one in pretty good shape, too!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 10, 2010)

to the OP : the jem 90th isn't that great really (personal taste here) i'd take a 2003-ish jem (ebony board) over it any days.

as for the one which Jym just showed you, yeah it is "just" what you described but pretty rare....

Universes and Jem are quite special machines...when i go for an axe i invariably grab my jem (the uni is too precious to me) over my custom 7 string...go figure!!!


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Nov 10, 2010)

i gotta say, these green dot unis are the sexiest 7 string i have ever seen... the black/green combo looks so awesome... im just kinda turned off by the frets... after playing jumbo frets for the last 6 years, i hate anything but jumbo :/


----------



## AVH (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome to the green dot fraternity! 

And having both those infamous ibby greenies together looks like this guys:


----------



## Shawn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice score. Looks clean!

My 91 UV7BK has been my main player for several years, love it!

Congrats!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 11, 2010)

Congrats man! I have wanted a UV green dot forever! And everytime one goes up for sale I never have the cash.


----------



## Rook (Nov 11, 2010)

Welcome to the BK club, awesome guitars!


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 11, 2010)

Didn't Trey Azagtoth from Morbid Angel use this during the Domination days


----------



## Gamba (Nov 11, 2010)

You sneak Canadian 
and yes, Trey uses a greendot
Congrats on your score! Old UVs rule


Dendroaspis said:


> Welcome to the green dot fraternity!
> 
> And having both those infamous ibby greenies together looks like this guys:


----------



## Origin (Nov 11, 2010)

Jesus fucking christ! Beautiful dude, jealous congratulations for you


----------



## Seebu (Nov 11, 2010)

Aaaah, I want an UB7BK!


----------



## wyldweasil (Nov 13, 2010)

Nice grab on this. I saw one of these at a yard sale more than a decade ago, I wish I grabbed it.


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 18, 2010)

There is a jem 777 on ebay at the moment....


----------



## Loomer (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh my god. That thing is absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations!!


----------

